# Gebäude mit Sonnenstand nachführen



## Andy258 (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell ein Projekt, wo ein Gebäude mit der Sonne "mitfahren" soll. Der Hintergrund ist eine PV-Anlage auf dem Dach. Um einen möglichst hohen Ertrag zu erziehlen, soll die Dachfläche immer genau zur Sonne ausgerichtet sein. 

Ich habe eine S7 312 C, rechts- linkslauf, Hand-Auto- Schalter, und zwei Kontrollleuchten. Alles in allem recht einfach. Die aktuelle Position soll die Steuerung über einen Bero erhalten, welcher an einer Lochscheibe angebracht ist. 

Ich hätte das Programm jetzt mit Zählern und Vergleichern erstellt, wo ich alle halbe Stunde einen Sollwert vorgebe.

Wichtig ist, dass nach dem Verfahren per Hand und umschalten auf Automatik, das Gebäude wieder in die richtige Stellung fährt.

Hat jemand schon mal so was in etwa gemacht? Bzw. gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten das Programm aufzubauen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe Dir keine konkrete Antwort, aber den Hinweis auf das

http://www.photovoltaikforum.com

Vielleicht gibt es dort Hinweise auf Steuerungen, die besser für
diese Aufagbe geeignet sind.


----------



## slk230-power (10 Juni 2010)

die Regelung selber ist ganz einfach, das Problem ist die Sollwerterstellung. Da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Helligkeitssteuerung mit Lichtsensoren
2. Errechnung der theoretischen Sonnenlaufbahn

Habe beide Versionen schon programmiert, würde aber von der Helligkeitsregelung abraten, denn die funktioniert bei bewölktem Wetter nicht besonderst. Ist aber billiger in der Hardware, denn man braucht keinen Istwertgeber.

Die 2 Möglichkeit regelt viel genauer und zuverlässiger, ist aber aufwendiger und etwas teurer in der Hardware.


----------



## thomass5 (10 Juni 2010)

... ist das eine theoret. Betrachtung oder ein reales Projekt? Aber egal.
Entweder zur Positionsbestimmung einen Absolutwertgeber einsetzen oder bei bestimmten Ereignissen(Spannungswiederkehr ...) eine Refferenzfahrt auf die Endschalter mit anschliesender Positionierung. Regelm. Refferenzfahrten nach Sonnenuntergang eventuell auch durchführen, aber bitte vor Schlafengehzeit, damit die Bewohner micht Seekrank werden ;-) . Bei Oscat www.[B]oscat[/B].de gibts die Sonnenposition und andere nützliche Dinge. Doppelte Endschalter und andere Nettigkeiten , damit das Haus nicht "durchdreht" sollten schon sein
Thomas


----------



## Andy258 (10 Juni 2010)

Das Gebäude steht bereits.

Ich hatte auch vor mit einem Istwertgeber zu arbeiten.

Es gibt einen 0-Punkt-Schalter, welcher in der Nacht angefahren werden soll.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Juni 2010)

Was soll denn das Gebäude machen? Immer direkt auf die Sonne zeigen?
Der Verlauf der Sonne am Himmel ist zum Glück kein Zufall. Also entweder du programmierst die Berechnung des Sonnenstandes in deine Steuerung hinein, oder legst fertig berechnete Werte (Datum/Uhrzeit, Winkel und Azimut) für den geografischen Ort der Anlage z.B. in einem Datenbaustein ab.
Die Berechnungen für sowas dürften sich im Netz finden lassen.

An anderer Stelle habe ich schonmal von einer Strategie gelesen, eine PV-Anlage so nachzuführen sodass immer die maximale Leistung erzeugt wird. Dazu reicht ein einfacher Regler aber schon nicht mehr aus, da man nach einem Fahren in die falsche Richtung auch wieder in die Richtung in der es mehr Leistung gab zurückfahren muss.
Ob das wirklich lohnenswert war kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich denke der PV Lieferant sollte Werte für einen optimalen Einstrahlwinkel angeben können.


----------



## thomass5 (10 Juni 2010)

... bei OSCAT gibts fertige Bausteine (auch für S7) für den Sonnenstand.
Stell auch mal die Betrachtung an, Energie für Steuerung/Positionierung <-> Mehrertrag und Unwetter+Windrichtung = Hausposition zum Anlagenschutz.
Die Steuerung könnte noch andere Aufgaben übernehmen um die Energiebilanz zu verbessern.
Thomas


----------



## Andy258 (10 Juni 2010)

Ich habe bereits eine Anlage mit S7 gesehen wo der genaue Sonnenstand in einem DB abgelegt wurde. Dieser wurde alle 10 Minuten geladen, und es gab auch für jeden Tag andere Werte.

So umfangreich soll das Projekt jedoch gar nicht werden.

Mir geht es vor allem darum, dass die Anlage jederzeit (auch nach manueller Fahrt mit dem Handschalter) die ursprüngliche Position wieder anfährt.

Der Hintergrund ist dieser, da dass Gebäude nur von einer Stelle aus befahren werden kann, muss jederzeit diese Stelle per Hand angefahren werden können. Sonst könnte derjenige nur einmal täglich dass Gebäude befahren:???:


----------



## slk230-power (10 Juni 2010)

Doch die Nachregelung rentiert sich schon, denn meine Anlage hat einen Mehrertrag von ca. 40-50% gegenüber feststehenden Anlagen.  Ich regle aber Azimut und Elevation nach.
Ist deine Gebäude eine Holzdrehhalle?


----------



## Andy258 (10 Juni 2010)

Genau, eine Stahlhalle.


----------



## thomass5 (10 Juni 2010)

ja und ... ? Mit einem Absolutwertgeber "weis" das Haus immer wo es ist. Zusätzliche Endschalter für die max. Bewegung und Befahrposition sorgen für Sicherheit. Über die Sonnenstandsbausteine errechnest du den Sollwert der Drehbewegung. Positionierung über Istposition +/- Hysterrese = Sollpos. z.B < dann Motor Linkslauf und bei > Motor Rechtslauf. Endlagensensoren beachten.
B ei Hand zwecks Befahren einfach als Sollwert den Befahrpositionssollwert vorgeben und den Sonnenstandswert ignorieren. Bei Automatik mit Anfahrwarnung und Torfreierkennung Sonnenstandssollwert anfahren.
Thomas


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2010)

Die Sparlösung mit Bero und Impulse zählen, würde ich nicht realisieren.
Nimm entweder einen Absolutgeber mit SSI-Schnittstelle zusammen mit einer SM338 oder eine Profibus-CPU und eien Profibusgeber (wahrscheinlich biliger).
Sicherheitsbaschaltungen und Lichtschranken nicht vergessen!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## slk230-power (10 Juni 2010)

aber Andy, du kannst doch nicht eine Drehhalle für viel Geld bauen und dann an der Steuerung sparen?? Je genauer du regelst, desto höher ist dein Ertrag.
In welchem Eck Deutschland steht deine Halle?


----------



## thomass5 (10 Juni 2010)

... da gabs auch eine Abhängigkeit Modultemperatur / Wirkungsgrad. Daran vielleicht bei der Konstruktion auch denken.
Thomas


----------



## mariob (11 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
nix berechnen, es gibt Globalstrahlungssensoren oder auch Pyranometer mit Stromschleife, damit ist auch Bewölkung kein Problem. Die Dinger messen die ankommende Strahlungsleistung, entsprechend angeordnet hast Du eine perfekte Nachführung. Kosten natürlich Geld.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Juni 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... bei OSCAT gibts fertige Bausteine (auch für S7) für den Sonnenstand.
> Stell auch mal die Betrachtung an, Energie für Steuerung/Positionierung <-> Mehrertrag und Unwetter+Windrichtung = Hausposition zum Anlagenschutz.
> Die Steuerung könnte noch andere Aufgaben übernehmen um die Energiebilanz zu verbessern.
> Thomas



Also Ich hab das auch schon gemacht, aber bei mir hatte es damals mit der Funktion aus der Oscat Lib nicht funktioniert. ich hab dann selber was geschrieben, siehe auch folgender Thread: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18261&highlight=oscat+sonnenstand


----------

